# Sausage, broc and cheese fattie 3lber



## evandostert (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice fatty.  Workin my masterbuilt.   3 lbs on pork took a good 4 hour smoke.  Got a nice internal of 165.   You gotta be cautious with ground pork or I will see you in the E.R.  with a blow-out of your own.   Looks good but next time I am putting it in one of these  http://www.kitchenfantasy.com/images/LBLP-115.jpg


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2008)

Wheres our Qview??????? Sounds good but without Qview how do we know?


----------



## seboke (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, leaving a lot to our imagination...


----------

